# Boswell's Chocolate Cream Review



## jco3rd (Apr 1, 2013)

I have been keeping a tobacco journal of sorts for about 8 months now. In an effort to be a content adder instead of just a content moocher, I thought I would type them all up to contribute to the forum.

This review is for a smoke back in the middle of last September. I was using my estate Falcon.

In appearance, the tobacco is lighter than you would expect. Prevalent smell is chocolate, with a dark dried fruit smell, maybe cherry or fig.

Upon lighting, the flavor is very mild, reminiscent of chocolate baked goods. There is also a stronger taste that is sweet, not in a bad or artificial way, but not like something you would normally encounter.

The smoke is light and mild, but I experienced a bit of tongue bite, just a little bit. There was a definite light chocolate cookie flavor.

A great thing about this tobacco is that it burned 2/3 of the way through on a single light. Towards the end there were notes of incense and red cedar.

Overall, a good smoke. Not sure I am a fan of chocolate based tobaccos, but for those of you who are, this is a great choice.


----------



## AndrewV (May 19, 2013)

Nice review. I enjoy chocolate flavored cigars, never tried the tobacco but after this review i'll have to give it a go!


----------



## jco3rd (Apr 1, 2013)

This is definitely the best chocolate blend I've had. I think it is superior to Mac Baren's Honey & chocolate, which I never cared for. Let me know what you think!


----------



## AndrewV (May 19, 2013)

Going to be a while before I can dedicate money to more baccy's, but it's definately on my list! When I try it I will let you know!


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

jco3rd said:


> I have been keeping a tobacco journal of sorts for about 8 months now. In an effort to be a content adder instead of just a content moocher, I thought I would type them all up to contribute to the forum.


John I'm interested in how you have your tobacco journal formatted. Would you be willing to share this information with me or the rest of the group?


----------



## jco3rd (Apr 1, 2013)

It is simply a spiral bound notebook. I format it kind of like a journal; the date and blend before every entry, and usually what pipe I'm using. I come from the beer judging world, so I format most of my entries after that; Look, smell, taste (pre and post light) etc. It's pretty simple. Hope that helps!


----------

